# distraught



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

feel like im cracking up....... can feel period ready to make its grand appearance and i cant stop crying. my 2ww has now come to an abrupt end and all my hopes and dreams have been shattered.... sounds dramatic but thats how i feel. i really believed it would happen first time but then again what makes me so special? help please!!!!!!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Alisa 

Its not over yet honey, try to hang in there this IF lark really is one huge rollercoaster of emotions.  Sending you a huge 

Try not to worry, I know easier said than done.

Lxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Alisa,

So many people on the 2WW believe that their af is just about to appear, it is what makes the 2WW so much harder to cope with but as Scooby says hang in there until af actually arrives it may not mean anything.  I know it is tough and my thoughts are with you   

Tracey XXX


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Alisha sweetheart, hang on in there. When's your official test date?


----------



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

test date is the 10th july..... its like slow torcher


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh Alisa,

 

Please don't give up hope just yet, as the girls who posted before me have said, so many ladies feel like af is about to turn up and end up with a positive outcome.

Have you had a look at the Ladies In Waiting 2WW board  (CLICK HERE) where you will find a section specifically for ladies currently on their 2ww after having treatment, I am fairly certain you will find ladies feeling the same way hun.

Hopefully you will find some support in there, and elsewhere on this site too....but please don't give up hope  

Katie x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Huney that is still 9 days away so much can happen in that time, if you go to the 2WW thread you will be able to chat to lots of other lovely ladies going through their 2WW and you will see that many of them feel like af is just around the corner.  Hang in there.

Tracey XXX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Alisa

I know how long the  can be.  I would definately try the Ladies in Waiting Board as there will be lots of lovely ladies going through exactly what you are going through.

Good Luck

xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Alisa

Feeling like AF is on its way is so common during 2ww - You are right in that its a long slow torture but its not over til its over !

Wishing you all the luck in the world 

 

xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh hun my test date is the day BEFORE yours - you've got ages yet, it's *FAR* from over!

I do sympathize with you in a BIG way though, I started a thread yesterday because I'd got myself SO upset due to not having any symptoms at all. I'd had a few aches for a few hours but then nothing, and nothing since. When I'm being rational I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything but this waiting is FAR FAR FAR tougher than anyone can prepare you for.

You may well feel like AF is just round the corner but that could be a REALLY good thing (the feeling that is not the actual AF!) Just try VERY hard to occupy your mind with other things (MUCH easier said than done - I know) but try....

 we're al right here for you, chicken.

B xx (bonkers  too if it's any consolation!)


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Alisa * don't worry honey, it's not all over , 
it's still far to early, you've still got 8 days before you test
like all the other ladies have said, the 2ww is torture and has our emotions up and down
try not to worry and think positive thoughts
read a book, or watch back to back Happy DVD's, or have you tried the games on here, 
they really help pass the hours 
and as for the pain, embedding pains can be similar to AF pains, so don't panic
keep calm and occupy your mind

Wishing you lots of luck 

*BG2007 and Alisa*    
Can I tell you a friend on one of the boards I post on, bleed through her 2ww, had no symptoms and 
was 80% convinced that she wasn't pregnant 
She tested on the day and got a positive result, she's having triplets   

Does that help  
Stay positive both of you, keep busy and believe it can happen, go find something Orange
and put it where you'll see it lots every day
Orange is a good colour for fertility     
sending you both lots of   to help
                             
                             
                             
                             

It is hard, but your not alone, we're all different, so not everyone has the same symptoms
love and luck 
Maria Christina xxx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Ailsa, have a look at this, 315 people voted and ovet 87% said they had AF pains in the 2ww but went on to get a BFP. I know psychologically you're so used to associating AF symptoms with AF but those are in many cases exactly the same symptoms for early pregnancy. Try to keep positive
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Alisa, just wondered how you are feeling today.

B xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Alisa....hope you are doing ok today hun. Here's the link to the 2ww thread where everyone is chatting.......you're very welcome to come and join us there:

JUL/AUG 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100884

Have a look at that thread that Jinty posted the link to as well.....it's really reassuring 

Many hugs and loads of luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Alisa * how are you doing honey, are you keeping your mind busy ??
do you feel more positive now ?

sending you lots and lots of  
                                
                                
                               

*Alisa and BG2007* 
                                
                                
                               

If your still worried, talk to us,

love and  
MC xxxxx


----------



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

alisa said:


> feel like im cracking up....... can feel period ready to make its grand appearance and i cant stop crying. my 2ww has now come to an abrupt end and all my hopes and dreams have been shattered.... sounds dramatic but thats how i feel. i really believed it would happen first time but then again what makes me so special? help please!!!!!!!


 just to let you know ive gone back 2 work just to stop myself from going stir crazy... i manage a shop so i can give myself light duties! feeling better now im not sat at home. not had anymore symptoms but still on compulsive toilet watch.... better that telly though( not funny i know but i need to amuse myself) anyway thanks for all your messages, ive gone and bought myself an orange knecklace which im wearing now to keep positive so thanks everyone luv alisa xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hang in there hon.  I definitely know how hard the 2ww is, my tales of knickerwatch are almost legendary (and I am still at it would you believe)


----------



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

EBW1969 said:


> hang in there hon. I definitely know how hard the 2ww is, my tales of knickerwatch are almost legendary (and I am still at it would you believe)


how long have you been trying for EB? not read your profile properly yet (theres that many links and names that i cant remember whos who half the time) and how the hell have you kept sane throughout it all?? ive nearly cracked so many times over these past few years, i feel as though im being tested from higher above to see how much i can take, or not as my mental state goes!! any words of wisdom please ta!! luv alisa xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

* Alisa sending you lots of                       

Well done on going back to work, let everyone else do the hard work, take it easy

the 2ww is the hardest, and it feels like the longest, but have hope*
                                
                                
                               

love and  
MC xxxxx


----------



## bengal (Mar 15, 2006)

Alisa,
I have also been having early AF like pains but since I've now had them for 4 days I am trying to ignore them. My test date is 6th July so not long left to go. I have been back at work since last Wednesday and I agree it is good to keep yourself occupied. 
I find having an early night with a good book helps. Have you tried a relaxation CD ? I have been using a IVF hypnotherapy CD which I think has helped me to relax - even if my cat insists on lying on me when I am listening to it !

It is encouraging to read posts of others who have been through this before and experienced similar aches and pains.  

Try not to worry ad focus on keeping your self busy

Bengal


----------

